# powerfists and the imperial guard



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

so, what im wondering is: are powerfists ever worth their points in an ig army?

is there a way to play the unit with them in?

im asking because i have over time, ammased probably 7 of the powerfists from the cadian command squad box, and they are such awesome little bits, its a shame to banish them to the bitz box.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

My take on it is that a single PF swinging away will achieve little of consequence most times. If they were available to Commissars and Sgts in a combined Infantry Unit 20/30-strong, then yea I'd take them because you'd have multiples of them swinging...but only PW's are available in that scenario unfortunately.

So in the end I'd rather spend the points of PF's on more guns....or those multiple PW's because they are effective.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

S6 is pretty meh and as Hobo says, I'd rather spend more points on guns.

Why bother with S6 melee when you have S6 tanks? :grin:


----------



## VX485 (Feb 17, 2011)

Sad thing is you'll probably never get a chance to swing em just like a majority of the time your guardsmen dont


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

VX485 said:


> Sad thing is you'll probably never get a chance to swing em just like a majority of the time your guardsmen dont


You will get to swing (Not much can cut down a combined squad of 40 Guardsmen in one turn), it's just not doing much. It's a 50% chance to hit against everyone except Gretchin and Spore Mines, so it's likely that for every 30 points you spend on Pfists you'll get one hit with 'em. Power Weapons get two attacks base, so you have a much better chance of hitting something. Wounding on 5s is a bitch but they're so cheap you can afford plenty.

Power Fists are worse on Guard than on other armies particularly, mainly because you lose the Instant Death ability when fighting pretty much everyone.

A fairly minor point; bear in mind that the Power Fist makes your Sergeant cost a lot more than what you originally paid. Telion or a Vindicare or any other model that can allocate wounds will snipe off your expensive investment every turn (And against Guardsmen they WILL kill him). It's not such a great loss with Power Weapons.

Midnight


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Unless you're making Guardsman Blobs, I'd advise against taking any close combat wargear for Guardsmen at all. They're incredibly awful at actual fighting and will only rarely survive long enough to swing any sort of close combat weapon that you buy them, so it's better to save points and just buy more guns instead.


----------



## Mindlessness (Dec 22, 2009)

My advice would be anything under S4 is useless with a P'fist, bar some certain considerations.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

MidnightSun said:


> You will get to swing (Not much can cut down a combined squad of 40 Guardsmen in one turn),
> 
> A fairly minor point; bear in mind that the Power Fist makes your Sergeant cost a lot more than what you originally paid. Telion or a Vindicare or any other model that can allocate wounds will snipe off your expensive investment every turn (And against Guardsmen they WILL kill him). It's not such a great loss with Power Weapons.
> 
> Midnight


This post would make more sense if Infantry Sgt.s could take Fists, but they cannot.

Only PCS, CCS, and Veteran Sgts can really take them. Making them useless.

I never take them. It only gives the illusion that they could be affective in close combat, which gets them into trouble.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

DeathKlokk said:


> This post would make more sense if Infantry Sgt.s could take Fists, but they cannot.
> 
> Only PCS, CCS, and Veteran Sgts can really take them. Making them useless.


Thanks for the clarification. In that case they really are completely useless unless it's on a Lord Commissar, in which case it's mediocre - more base attacks and being able to join a big Guardsman blob helps. Even then he can be picked out in melee before he even attacks.

Midnight


----------



## godzy (Jun 5, 2008)

in Regular 40K it is kind of waste. but if you want the model. go ahead and rally up a kill team with a PF or two. it's a nice distraction from regular games and modelling.


----------



## World Eater (Aug 31, 2008)

Hail,

I guess this has been beat to death with a powerfist, but, drop powerfists and add points elsewhere like more guns, or even extra upgrades on tanks.

BFTBG!!

World Eater


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

NEWS JUST IN, ITS A RESOUNDING 'NO'!!

haha, ive never used a powerfist in my guard, and dont have a model with one (bar my sgt. kell conversion)


----------

